# WI - Six wild whitetail fawns test positive



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Six wild whitetail fawns test positive for CWD near Mount Horeb

Two of the six fawns with CWD were 5 to 6 months old, the state Department of Natural Resources said Tuesday.
Officials had previously said the disease did not appear to show up in whitetail deer until an age of about 16 months.	


http://www.startribune.com/stories/568/3882147.html


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Hmmm...very interesting.


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

No fawns are mentioned in the posted link!


----------

